# 25mm tube in 28mm tyre yes/no ?



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

New bike with 28mm tyres......forgot to buy a spare tube.
I have a 25mm tube 
Googled it and got lots of opinions but no actual facts.
One one hand it seems reasonable but on the other hand the fact that they make specific sizes says its wrong.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Mar 2020)

Yes.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2020)

Yes


----------



## OldShep (25 Mar 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2020)

Oh dear, don't know about that. 😊


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Mar 2020)

Yes, think how much weight you are saving.


----------



## Kestevan (25 Mar 2020)

Nah, will most assuredly result in the end of the world as we know it... 

Fire, brimstone plagues etc...in fact Covid-19 is a direct consequence of someone fitting a 23mm inner tube into a 25mm tyre back in February.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Smudge (25 Mar 2020)

Wouldn't worry me in the slightest using a tube of a slightly less size than the tyres. 3mm is no big deal.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2020)

Yes


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Mar 2020)

No! Definitely not!

Only kidding.

Yes


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2020)

Yes, provided you fit the tyre the right way round.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

Won't somebody think of the children!


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2020)

You might remember the issues being well documented in that film "A three millimetres too far".


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 28mm tyres


Yes - but anyway share what make/model tyres these are (assume 622-28) and what pressure you're going to run them at and what the rims are.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2020)

I would use em


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2020)

Tubes tend to expand to fit a range of sizes. Are you sure it says 25mm only?


----------



## Globalti (27 Mar 2020)

Have you ever seen how fat a road tube can go?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Mar 2020)

Yes. No probs.


----------



## alicat (27 Mar 2020)

Go on, live dangerously.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I have the same problem with condoms!








Into a 




?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Tubes tend to expand to fit a range of sizes. Are you sure it says 25mm only?


The tube??
I had a look and tbh it doesnt seem to say anything. I will check again.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I have the same problem with condoms!


Why would you use condoms in your tyres?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2020)

My Ebike has 2.35 tyres, but I can never seem to find any slime tubes over 2.25, think they are 1.75-2.25, they work fine.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The tube??
> I had a look and tbh it doesnt seem to say anything. I will check again.



Yes the tubes usually fit a range of widths. Typically 18-25 and 25-32 are often seen. The former not so much now.


----------



## Ajax Bay (29 Mar 2020)

I see Schwalbe seem to have 'changed' their range to 18-28 and 28-32 (normal ranges are 18-25). I suspect that their tubes labelled 18-28 are not dissimilar to 18-25 of yesteryear. Most reputable make inner tubes have the size printed on them. But it's irrelevant to the answer: 18-25 inners are fine in 28 tyres (which may not be actually 28 when on the rim and pumped up).


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Mar 2020)

Yes ...


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Mar 2020)

Hang on ..... you've googled it and posted about it .... Vittoria tubes are around a £1 from Planet X .... just do it .....


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Apr 2020)

I've used the inexpensive Decathlon twin pack 25mm in 28mm tyres for years, no problems and they're smaller, so easier to store in your bag. I've cycled 1000's of miles on them.

They were £1.99 for a pack of two inner tubes, but they have gone up in price, since I bought them.


----------



## AlanW (1 Apr 2020)

Not a problem, had 25mm tubes in 28mm tyres for over two years


----------



## Sunny Portrush (1 Apr 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I have the same problem with condoms!



I pity your wife if you use 23mm condoms - not even an inch there


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2020)

An interesting question would be what is the widest tyre you could safely use a 25mm tube in?

Wonder what would happen if you put one in a fat MTB tyre for example


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2020)

nickyboy said:


> An interesting question would be what is the widest tyre you could safely use a 25mm tube in?
> 
> Wonder what would happen if you put one in a fat MTB tyre for example


I reckon as a get-you-home measure it would probably work. 

I once stopped to help an MTB rider with a puncture. I offered him a 25 or maybe 28mm tube and he politely declined. In the end I gave him a packet of instant patches and continued on my way. I suspected he had already phoned for help and only took them to be polite.


----------

